# San Diego Gaslamp District -- Gaslamp or Wyndham



## Cathyb (Apr 24, 2009)

We are completing our week at Gaslamp Plaza Suites and today got to see Wyndham's Gaslamp which is right around the corner from us. We could only view their Studio. Wyndham was much better in the following areas:

1.  Has dishwasher and much larger microwave   

2.  Has actual dining table instead of eating on coffee table :whoopie: 

3.  Much larger unit

4.  Bathroom newer but about same size as GPS

5.  King bed instead of Queen

6.  Furnished better

I think I will request Wyndham next time we decide to come to Gaslamp -- much nicer.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 24, 2009)

I stayed at eh Wyndham a couple of months ago and for a studio unit was impressed.  Much larger than lockoff studios I am used to.  Internet was free.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 25, 2009)

howard said:


> I stayed at eh Wyndham a couple of months ago and for a studio unit was impressed.  Much larger than lockoff studios I am used to.  Internet was free.



Good to know and keep on my list for future use!

FYI - Gaslamp also had free WiFi in the units.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 26, 2009)

howard:  Good point on internet.  We paid $19.95 for internet at Gaslamp for the week.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 26, 2009)

Yvonne:  We had to pay $19.95wk to hook up our laptop.  When were you there?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Apr 26, 2009)

$19.95 for a week isn't bad. Was just at Kona Coast resort in Hawaii and it was $9.95 per day.  Quite a shock after free internet access the week before at the Marriott Beach Club in Kauai


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 27, 2009)

I was there Aug 08 through a rental, not an exchange. I wonder if it was included in the rate I paid as a "hotel stay"?


----------



## edwardw (May 28, 2009)

Carlsbadguy said:


> $19.95 for a week isn't bad. Was just at Kona Coast resort in Hawaii and it was $9.95 per day.  Quite a shock after free internet access the week before at the Marriott Beach Club in Kauai



 
$19.95/week is a good deal though many are waiving the internet charges due to the struggling economy and lack of travel.  Always ask to have this fee waived.  You will be surprised how many will do it for you.
:whoopie:


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 29, 2009)

Are they the same timeshare or different timeshares? We own a week at Gaslamp, but it isn't Wyndam.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (May 29, 2009)

liz: no, different timeshares.  Wyndham is around the corner on other side of Dakota Restaurant.  Has nice lobby, elevators, etc.  Did you hear about the murder right across the street last week?  A 21 yr old gal celebrating her birthday was at the wrong place as the wrong time.  I think it happened in one the the bar/restaurants.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 29, 2009)

I did hear about the murder and thought of our last bonus weekend down there. We aren't out late usually, but I had no idea the area could be dangerous.
Liz


----------

